
Ubuntu Is Deprecating Fglrx (Catalyst) in 16.04 LTS - SXX
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Dropping-fglrx
======
herbst
Now i feel even more confident in buying just AMD GPUs.

It was much more "Plug-And-Play" like than nvidia, and seems it just gets it
even more.

